
Show HN: Smart American Roadtrips - reverseengineer
https://curiosio.com?iso=us
======
codingdave
I searched for trips local to me (Utah), and while it gave me a quick
autocomplete, the actual search for trips was glacial.

And the trips themselves were questionable. The itineraries seem unfocused -
like it was linking up a list of notable places within a few hundreds miles,
but drove right past places that are more interesting, and gave odd time
frames - only half a day to explore some very large, crowded, national parks,
but 3 entire days to spend in a fairly unremarkable city?

Obviously, I didn't check every trip available, but I didn't see enough
accurate insights into my area to trust that any other trips would be worth
checking out.

~~~
reverseengineer
Useful info about the large parks. We are going to add activities in the
parks, the duration in the parks will increase. Not all places are present in
the knowledge graph yet, thus drove past. Thank you for your feedback, know
what to work on next!

------
IanDrake
Probably by accident, but it hijacks the back button. I find that annoying.

~~~
reverseengineer
OMG I've just reproduced what you reported. In Firefox. Obviously it is a bug.
We tested only fresh Chrome and Safari browsers... Thank you!

------
etbebl
Interesting. I would say the copy needs some work; I had a hard time
understanding the problem being solved. From the about page:

> We created technology capable to answer trickiest questions, like what is
> the most curious travel itinerary for two travelers landing in Venice,
> departing from Milan, having 9 days and expecting to spend within 2,600
> dollars?

What meaning of "curious" is being used here? Normally only a person or animal
can be curious, or you could use it to mean "mysterious" but you wouldn't
normally describe an itinerary as mysterious.

~~~
reverseengineer
We were so focused on the speed and relevance of search that we abandoned the
copy... You are the second person who told that normally only a person or
animal can be curious. When I was told it first time I checked Merriam-Webster
and confirmed that curious is "exciting attention as strange, novel, or
unexpected" [https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/curious](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/curious) Will polish and clarify, thank you for the
feedback!

